# Asus ZenWatch - looks pretty spiffy, aye?



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Seems like there's a new addition to the AndroidWear-powered smartwatches (notable examples of such being the Moto360 and the LG G Watch R).
And, well, it does look a little bit nice, doesn't it?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks like a perfect example of why Apple doesn't like to leak new product designs.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

I won't be in smart watch market until they solve the battery issue. I don't want to be electricity dependent.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

But yeah, it's the nicest-looking Android watch yet. At least they're acknowledging that a rectangular display is better than round for showing more info. Still looks pretty big, though, mainly in the second pic.


----------



## watchvaultnyc (Jun 5, 2014)

You could grow mushrooms under the shade of those lugs!


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeah, the lug elevation looks weirdly large. I checked the specs on asus' site, says it's 51mm high (so lug to lug would be 51? Or would that be the 'case only', which then would make the lug-to-lug... 58-ish?). I do think the second picture is a lady's wrist, though, so quite possibly smaller-than-average.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

51mm is still 1.3 _centimeters_ taller than the 38mm Apple Watch.

All those wristwatch shops at the mall need to start stocking smartwatches. Like shoes and pants, or any other watch for that matter, these should be tried out in person rather than just via mail order.


----------



## Eran (Mar 12, 2014)

I got my ZenWatch couple of days ago. Despite my natural preference for mechanical watches, I'm really liking it.

Initial impression is that the hardware is good quality, battery lasts about a couple of days (meaning i only charged it once since getting it, still got juice). Software - is standard Android Wear, which works nicely and is quite a cleverly designed piece of software.

I am now doing a little trial period, wearing this for a week to get used to, then go back to my regular rotation of mechanicals for a week, and see whether I miss any of the smartwatch functions. will come back to report!


----------



## Eran (Mar 12, 2014)

OK I promised I'd be back to report, so here goes...

As planned, I did wear the Asus the entire week, weekend included, then took it off for a few days and went back to the old rotation.

Now back with the Asus for a few days, here are my thoughts:

First, while a smartwatch is far from being a necessity - it's more like halfway between "gimmick" and "nice to have" - it somehow makes sense. Because Android Wear works quite well, it actually makes more sense than 1st generation smartwatches (I should know, I have an "I'm Watch" and I did try it on for a while).

One of the slogans used by Goodle is "the Multiscreen World" - this is the essence, more than being a wearable it's having a second screen. I found it useful to be able to see incoming messages while my main screen (phone) was used for navigation. It was also quite useful, and came natural, to peek at the wrist for quick updates (messages, appointment reminders etc.) while my phone was away. It's funny, because "away" sometimes means two feet away or in the pocket, and yet - turning the wrist makes sense!

I also found it quite useful to be able to feel incoming calls while I was listening to music. When at work, I'd listen to music streaming from my PC (not the smartphone) so incoming calls do not interrupt it. So it's good to know if a call comes in, I'd get notified.

Another Google slogan "information that moves with you" doesn't make all that much sense, since you still can't move away from your phone.

I can also judge this Asus as a wristwatch. In my opinion, the main objectives for a watch are: 1. Esthetic, a non-feminine jewelry if you will... 2. a statement of personal taste (and for some, relating to a brand, though I care less about this) 3. a conversation piece, and lastly, and less importantly 4. to tell the time.

So in that order... 1. This ZenWatch passes quite well as an esthetic piece, it looks good and feels good and there's nothing cheap or tacky about it. 2. it happens to match my personal tastes in enough ways - even the leather strap is good for me - so as not to be a compromise. I chose it over LG and Motorola because of that. 3. It is very much a conversation piece. I was surprised to get asked about it so many times a day, even more than I get asked about my car (and I get asked a lot... Abarth Punto Evo is a rare beast here), and I'm this shallow dude who likes the attention... 4. It even tells the time - though I wish the 'turn wrist to turn on screen' had more immediate response, it takes about half a second to show the time.

Personal conclusions, I'd only call these 'recommendation' if you happen to be like me...

1. Yes, it is likely to become my main timepiece while at work.
2. I believe I will stick to my old mechanical watches when going out, in the evening and weekends.
3. I do see how a watch lover could fit a smartwatch in daily rotaion, unless a 100% fanatic.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Heh. Thanks for the update. 
Incidentally, just got mine as well (an hour ago). 
It looks better than I had expected, tbh - the front and sides are well finished. The back doesn't feel that nice, though - feels like extremely thin metal (definitely not the st. steel we're used to feeling on watch casebacks). Strap is alright, the buckle ends up being somewhat thick all in all.

Not sure how to balance in with all my other watches...


----------



## watchvaultnyc (Jun 5, 2014)

Eran said:


> Personal conclusions, I'd only call these 'recommendation' if you happen to be like me...
> 
> 1. Yes, it is likely to become my main timepiece while at work.
> 2. I believe I will stick to my old mechanical watches when going out, in the evening and weekends.
> 3. I do see how a watch lover could fit a smartwatch in daily rotaion, unless a 100% fanatic.


It looks we got to the exact same conclusion on how a smartwatch will fit our rotation. It's really convenient during the workday, but I don't think a smartwatch will ever become the "jewelry" men's mechanical watches are


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Alright, here are some pictures. I guess this also shows how well (or not well) the fit&finish is done.


----------



## Tallest (Feb 20, 2013)

lvt said:


> I won't be in smart watch market until they solve the battery issue. I don't want to be electricity dependent.


Every tech review person says this and yet... here are tons of people winding their watches, every morning. What's the difference?! Throw it in a charger box, or put it into winder box? ... hmm..

As for OP- nice way to rip off Apple and thin it by ditching health sensors. Nope. I think if Apple charged 1k for its base model this might have had a chance, but at 350 USD (cheaper than a Steinhart for example) they really are gonna make it hard for these copycats to do well.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Tallest said:


> Every tech review person says this and yet... here are tons of people winding their watches, every morning. What's the difference?! Throw it in a charger box, or put it into winder box? ... hmm...


Most watch owners are using quartz. The most they have to worry about is a date change every couple months, DST changes twice a year, and a new battery every three to ten years (or never, if they bought a solar watch).

Winding a watch takes less than a minute. Recharging a smartwatch will always take longer (pending major advances in solar/kinetic/battery tech).

WISes are a minority, remember. The idea of maintaining a dozen mechanical watches on electric winders seems pretty stupid to everyone else.


----------



## ryland johnson (May 25, 2011)

I also own this smart watch. At present I find it the better of a poor selection. The Asus is very well made from quality materials and performs very well indeed. Of course the bug is having to charge it ever night. 

Ryland


----------



## ryland johnson (May 25, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> But yeah, it's the nicest-looking Android watch yet. At least they're acknowledging that a rectangular display is better than round for showing more info. Still looks pretty big, though, mainly in the second pic.


Oddly enough it possibly the most comfortable watch I have ever owned and I have owned thousands!

Regards, Ryland


----------



## robert01 (Mar 29, 2015)

I like the style of these new smart watches, specially Moto 360. But all of them are like old smart watch in features. Is there any innovative watch in smart watch world?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

robert01 said:


> I like the style of these new smart watches, specially Moto 360. But all of them are like old smart watch in features. Is there any innovative watch in smart watch world?


Let me guess&#8230; a watch made with cheap-looking fake Legos and earphone jacks?


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Robert ebble stands out from the rest of the crowd but it might not be the service innovation that you are wanting


----------

